# Taking some time off....



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Got stuff to do...... in AFRICA!!!!!!!!!! Leave on Wednesday. I don't get excited about much anymore, but this has got me. Okay, I'll say it, I'm excited. There, that's out of the way. 

I will be working at the International Cheetah Foundation ( the largest cheetah research facility in the world). In other words, I'll be working with cheetahs in the wild. Did I mention, "OH MY GOD!!!". 

I'll be back in two weeks. I'll have pics to share. That is, if I don't get killed by a cheetah while I'm there. If I do get killed, I'll leave my bones to you guys to use in your haunts however you see fit. 

Wish me luck.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Luck my friend! Just remember not to pet the kitty cats!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

O wow Slimy!!! Take lots of pics!!!  have fun and good luck!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Cool Slimy have fun be safe.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Best of luck Slimy! Have a great trip and be safe!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Best Wishes my friend...take care and have LOTS of fun.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sweet! And don't listen to Sickie, big kitties just purr louder! lol


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I heard that if you can out run cheetahs in the first quarter mile you got it made. Sounds like a great adventure, have a good time.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Slimy! Good luck on your trip. It sounds exciting. will you be travelling by yourself or will you be going with a group of other researchers to Africa?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Best of luck on your trip. Have a great time, take pics for those of us that will never get to experience something as great as that and stay safe.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

There are 17 of us going all together. Mainly zoo keepers, also a state wildlife ranger and 3 different vets. And my wife. Yeah, she's going too. I'm afraid she might just give me the push out of the jeep when the lions are feeding. She's like that, you know. 

I was serious about the bones thing.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good Luck-Stay Safe on your trip Slimy..should be great adventure for you..
Step softly and carry a big stick!


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*Fun!*

Congrats, sounds like a great adventure. Have a fun and safe trip. Don't forget the camera.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Slimy, thats totally great. Have a safe trip.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Good Luck Slimy,This video is a reminder of a big nono out there.Be careful.

Odds and Ends :: How NOT To Release A Leopard video by xinloi44 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid10.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid10.photobucket.com/albums/a113/xinloi44/Odds%20and%20Ends/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@a113/xinloi44/Odds%20and%20Ends/HowNotToReleaseaLeopardal


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Congrats and good luck Slimy!! Man, what an awesome trip to be able to take...

And SkullBoy... leave it to you to post video like that....LOL That was both funny and scary at the same time!


----------

